# Kelly the Perfect is at the Bridge



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I had to have my Kelly, my Mr. Perfect, put down today. It's always so hard. He had many health issues. 

He's been in the hospital since Monday, hasn't eaten much since last Thursday. I took him up to a vet specialist in Gainesville for an ultrasound and it revealed his gallbladder was about to rupture. I honestly don't think he could have survived the surgery (even simple invasive procedures sent him to the ER for 5 days each for the last two invasive tests he had done). Even if he would have survived the surgery, his arthritis in his elbows was so serious, he was about out of options for pain management - even his physical therapy wasn't getting good results. The vet who did the ultrasound also suspected he had a tumor in his heart - hemangiosarcoma - but I didn't pursue verifying it since at that point I knew euthanasia was the only option I had. There was no way at this point that I could continue to offer him a quality life.

After our appointment we went for a ride, Kelly chilled out in the back and napped. We stopped by Wendy's and I got each of us a cheeseburger - his was plain. I honestly didn't expect him to eat it. SURPRISE!!!! He ate his (no bun), mine after I removed the pickles and mustard, and then ate five more (no buns). He left a couple small bites of number 7. This was the first decent meal he ate in 8 days.

We drove around a little longer and then I took him back to my regular vet's office where he died in my arms.

Kel was such a great dog. He fit like an old glove, always comfortable to be around. He was very quiet except when fence fighting with the Dobe next door - his only vice. I always called him my old fart - he was an old fart as a young puppy and an old fart when he went to the Bridge. He was perfect in every way!!!

He was born green and his breeder kept calling him "greenie". One day I mentioned that she should call the baby something else, I suggested "Kelly" for the color "Kelly Green" and the name stuck even though the green tint wore off and he looked like a normal longhair WGSD within a few weeks. Later, his breeder surprised me when she came down to visit - she gave me Kel as a housewarming gift. A gift I've enjoyed daily for the past 12-1/2 years.

This is the first time in 35 years I haven't had a WGSD to lay by my feet.

Ro-Ann's Special Texan
January 12, 1996 - July 31, 2008







Rest in Peace Kelly, I know you're now running free at the Bridge with the speed of wind!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

oh no!!! I just can't even write right now....sweetie I'm so very very sorry....


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP Kelly; and remember, he's still w/you in your heart


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Gayle,
I'm so very sorry. My Kingster is a white too and I think they are very special heart dogs.

Rest in Peace Mr. Perfect.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Kelly. Oh Gayle. 

Oh









I'm so sorry. I'm looking at his beautiful smiling face, with tears streaming down mine. 

Of course he ate his Wendy's burger. LOL. He would, wouldn't he? 

Sigh. I'm just typing because I don't know what to say.









Ringer and Kelly are playing together again. And I'm sorry. 

I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, Gayle.. oh.. Kelly... ((((((((HUGS))))))))







Such a sweet-tempered, happy, wonderfully loved dog he was. Gayle, you were the BEST friend and DogMom to him. A dear, beautiful 







boy, so well taken care of by you. Rest sweet, special boy Kelly.







Wishing you some comfort and peace right now Gayle, you have had such a difficult time these past few months. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry. You did your best for him and gave him a wonderful life. 
RIP Kelly. Run free. Run free.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Run painlessly free, Kelly. My condolences to you and your pack...


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry Gayle. My heart breaks for you - first Ringer Dinger and now Kelly. I'm so sad.

Joanne


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Kelly

I am so very sorry for your loss, I know what your are going through very well - all those kind of days are my worst days of my life. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

I'm so sorry to read your story. 

R.I.P. Kelly.....

Lu


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of Kelly's passing, Gayle.









I'm sure Ringer was happy to welcome his playmate at the bridge.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I am so very sorry.







Kelly


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Gayle, I know how hard you always fought trying to keep Mr. Kelly as comfortable and happy as possible. I am sorry for your loss.

RIP Kelly.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

{{{{{{{{{{{Gayle}}}}}}}}}}}}} I wish you peaceful days ahead. You've had a rough time. I also wish I had more to offer than I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh, so so sad.
my deepest sympathis to you, gayle.
rip sweet kel


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gayle,

I've got tears streaming down my face as I type. I'm so sorry. We all know how devoted you were to Kelly and he knew it too. I am glad he enjoyed his last meal so much. 

Take good care and may you take comfort in the memories of the wonderful times you and Kelly shared.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Gayle. I know you are devastated. Please take comfort in knowing that you did the right thing by your friend, and no one could have ever taken care of him as well as you did.

God Bless.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Gayle. I know you are devastated. Please take comfort in knowing that you did the right thing by your friend, and no one could have ever taken care of him as well as you did. He's in perfect health hnow, and always will be. You'll see him again one day.

God Bless.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

that stinks. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, I read the post. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss but am happy to know he enjoyed such a special last meal with you. I've always enjoyed reading about your dogs, I guess its the way you call them your 'Hooligan's' that I find so cute-it just adds so much when you fondly write of them. 
I can't imagine your pain right now but hope that your comforted by some wonderful memories of the times you shared. Talk about a housewarming present-can't think of anything better!
Hugs,


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful sweet face.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. I have been following the other post. I knew this day would come but still I didn't think it was today but I checked here anyway. You gave Kel such an amazing life. 7 burgers?!!! Now, that's a great last day. Run free, pain free, tumor free Kel


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Ahhhh I am sorry to read about your sweet boy. 
You sure did all you could to help him in his most difficult days and gave it your best. 
Take heart that you did good and did the hardest thing with love.
I admire you for your courage to share it with us as you grieve. <3


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Kelly.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry this was the outcome today. Kelly has been a wonderful companion for so many years - and will be in your heart always.

Run free of pain, Kelly.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i'm filling up over here and now my writing is all blurry.......it's so hard when you lose a pet. i'm so, so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Gayle...I don't even know what to say. I am just stunned. You have been through so much these last few months. I thought I was about to read about Kelly's update until I realized I had not reached the Senior section yet...

I smiled when I read that you took your Kel to Wendy's, actually I was wondering which lucky spot got picked, and so happy to hear that Kelly enjoyed him meal. 

Your Kelly was a beauty inside and out. 

I am thinking of you


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no, I'm so sorry Gayle.







RIP Kelly.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awww, Gayle, I am very sorry. He was such a special boy and I know we will all miss his fighting good spirit. This has been rough for you-Ringer and now Kelly-please take care.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh Gayle, I came on just to check for updates, and I find this.

I am so very sorry. Kelly was such a special boy. I am so sad for you. You have been through so much lately. 

I don't even know what to say, I wasn't expecting this. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

Gayle,

I know exactly the void you must be feeling and am so sorry.

My thoughts are with you.

Kathy


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Dear Gayle, I am very sorry to read this, I was very hopeful that he was going to rally again







. Sadly, it was not to be but I can picture him devouring those burgers, thanks for that image.

He looks quite the gentledog in that photo above - it matches your description of Kelly the Perfect to a "T". I will miss reading about him but I am thankful he had you as his mom and not only for being able make the hard decisions but for all the fun times.

Hugs to you.





































RIP Kel,


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Gayle,

It sounds like the Perfect Dog led the Perfect Life.

Remember all the good times,

My deepest sympathy,
Mary Jane


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

****, ****, ****... I was so hopeful that Kelly could rebound and give you both a little more time together. As you know, he's one of my favorites and it breaks my heart to lose yet another one of our special seniors. Kel, give Max a big kiss from me and one for you too, sweetie. One of these days we'll all be together again...

Gayle, I'm so sorry. Very tough year for you...


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000099">I'm so sorry for your loss. Kelly was a handsome boy and will live in your heart forever.







</span>


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Rest in Peace Kelly. Run Free, what a handsome, loved boy


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Take comfort in knowing you did all you could for him. RIP Kelly.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh geez Gayle, I'm so sorry. I know that you knew having more than one senior would be difficult, but such a tough summer, with such tough losses, I can't imagine the holes in your heart right now.

Kelly was a trooper, such a wonderful boy.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I just saw this. I'm so sorry to hear of Kelly's passing. He sounds like he was a wonderful dog. I think you were both blessed to have each other. RIP sweet Kelly.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your Kelly. I'm crying trying to type. My Cain is my shadow, and just the thought of him gone, hurts so bad. My thoughts and prayers are with you. You will see him again.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

RIP Kelly You did right by him. Only us loving owners know when the time is right. When the pain is too great for them to go on. We know because we see it in their eyes. Bless you for giving him that last meal of burgers.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

So so sorry, Gayle. Wasn't Kelly related to my Scout? I remember seeing baby picture of Kelly -- You must have sent it to me a long time ago...with the green marking? I had to laugh about the Wendy's drive-through. There is a Wendy's by my vet's office, so during bad bad times I have done the same for my dogs. Again, I'm so sorry for you loss. RIP Kelly!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JazzNScout...
> Wasn't Kelly related to my Scout? I remember seeing baby picture of Kelly -- You must have sent it to me a long time ago...with the green marking?
> ...


First, I'd like to say THANK YOU to everyone for your kind words and thoughts, it really means a lot to be able to be around people who understand what it means to lose a much loved dog.

Yes, Kelly is related to Scout via Kel's mother Lady (Delta's Elegant Lady of K-Way). I "think" Kelly was Scout's uncle? I recently found this picture of Kel, it's one of my favorites. It was taken when he was 8 years old over at a friend's horse farm in Fairfield.

Give Scout some extra hugs from me!!!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Kelly was a beautiful dog. So sorry for your loss. RIP Kelly.


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

Gayle, reading this just makes my heard bleed. But, what a life Kelly had...such a blessed life. He is now more a part of you than before. I believe that he will still watch over you and be at your side and feet. His presense is...just different, for now. You will meet again. And, 35 years without a GSD??!? You need to fix that right away! The day I do not have a loyal GSD in my home is the day I go to the Bridge to be with my fur kids again. God bless.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ANGEL350And, 35 years without a GSD??!? You need to fix that right away!


I'm afraid you misread Gayle's post. This is the <span style="color: #3333FF">first time in 35 years she has NOT had a white GSD.</span>

I am sure, though, that Gayle appreciates your well intentioned sentiments.


----------

